#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  CBSE Board 2015 Exam Result

## sameer62

Central Board of Secondary Examination has released the date of CBSE board 2015 Result Datesheet for class 10th and 12th, both. The examinations are likely to be commence from 02 March 2015. Candidates can visit the official website of CBSE to download the datesheet and start preparing for the exams.





  Similar Threads: CBSE 2015 Exam Result CBSE 12th Result 2013 | CBSE Exam Result 2013 | CBSE class 12 Exam Result | +2 Result CBSE

----------

